# مشروع تخرج الة قص الاقمشة باستخدام تقنية وتكنولوجيا الليزر



## rokazytoon (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مسااااااالخير
جزاكم الله كل الخير على مواضيعكم المميزة 
انا طالبة عندي مشروع تخرج حالياا قائم على مبدأ شبيه بال CNC machine
عندي مشكلة في رسم مجسم على الاوتوكاد لآلة قص أقمشة باستخدام تقنية الليزر
وأرجو من المهندسين الموجودين أصحاب الخبرة لو تكرمتم لو في حد مستعد للمساعدة رح اكون من الشاكرين.


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ولماذا الأوتوكاد؟


----------



## Nexus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اختي بالبداية اعتقد الليزر لا يصلح لقص الاقمشة لانه يسبب حروق للاقمشه ولن يعطي نتيجة
وانصحك بأستبدال الليزر بشي ارخص بكثير ومتوفر وسهل التعامل معه الا وهو blade for vinyl cutter
تستطيعين البحث عنه في محركات البحث واتوقع انه انفع واحسن من الليزر بكثير

بالنسبة للسؤال عن الرسم في الاوتوكاد
لايشترط برنامج الاوتوكاد خصيصا وهذا كله يعتمد على برنامج المحاكاة للماكينة نفسها cam program
وهناك الكثير من البرامج والكثير من المكائن التي تعمل على برامج محدده
ياليت تقولين لنا شنو برنامج المحاكات المستخدم عشان اقول لك شنو افضل واسهل برامج للرسم

بالانتظار


----------

